
Jekyll In 15 Minutes - benhowdle89
http://benhowdle.im/2013/06/02/jekyll-in-15-minutes/
======
kaoD
And a nice blog framework built on top of it: <http://octopress.org/>

~~~
davidcelis
I just switched from Octopress to vanilla Jekyll. Octopress was a nice way to
get started, but it wasn't very long until the reasons Octopress were simple
became overly complex. Theme management (the main reason I wanted to use it)
was badly implemented, and it had to be pretty hacky in order to deploy to
GitHub Pages because of the heavy usage of custom plugins.

------
cheerleader
Nice post. Despite what others said, there's a place for a quick overview of
Jekyll. The Jekyll wiki (which, have they updated it recently? It seems more
useful than I remember it), while comprehensive, covers far more information
than you need to get up and running. A quickstart guide would have been handy
when I was starting.

A couple things that might have been helpful would be to mention how to create
new posts (since they have a specific format) and perhaps linking to a
barebones deployment of Jekyll that followed along with your post (though you
did link to your site, so kudos for that).

Keep on writing. A Jekyll plugin tutorial (as mentioned by ElongatedTowel)
would indeed be a useful resource.

------
programminggeek
Jekyll is great, people should use it, but I wish there was more progress
beyond Jekyll.

The thing that kind of blows about Jekyll is you kind of need the local Jekyll
environment to build your site. I kind of am starting to get to a point where
I want to be able to have some hybrid of a web interface and local dev.
Something like using Github's distraction free writing to create the pages,
then be able to publish without the local setup.

I guess I should just put a jekyll server in the cloud somewhere...

~~~
davidcelis
You can do that if you deploy your Jekyll blog to GitHub Pages (which, why
wouldn't you?). Just go into your repo on their web interface, create your
post file in distraction free "Zen mode", and commit.

------
tuananh
I don't know why this got upvoted. There's nothing new added that you can't
find on Jekyll wiki.

~~~
ollysb
Jekyll was something I've been meaning to try for ages. I never found a
getting started section on the wiki and this blog was exactly what I was
looking for.

~~~
tuananh
oh please!! then what is this?

<http://jekyllrb.com/docs/structure/>

~~~
ollysb
Yeah that's a fair point ;) To be honest though I never actually noticed the
Getting started section on the right of the screen. I've never visited the
site with the intention of building a site with jekyll at that moment so I was
just skimming. If all the Getting started section pages were a single long
page at <http://jekyllrb.com/docs/home/> (like the sinatra docs) then I
probably would have noticed them. I realise this is probably ridiculously
pedantic though, I'm sure I would have found the information if I was trying
to actually get started rather than just get a feel for how it works.

------
m4tthumphrey
15 minutes? You've put ~20 in the actual guide! Bad form.

------
fakeer
I wish there was sth like this for Hyde and/or Pelican. I have tried a lot
many times but it just, for some reason or other, fail to take off properly
either on my Pi or AWS or WebFaction.

